#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی در مورد شابلون آیسی BGA

## mohammad313

سلام
عزیزان کشی اطلاع داره این مدل آیسی ها BGA متعلق به LED LG چه سایز شابلونی باید استفاده کرد؟
یا اصلا شابلون مخصوص دارند یا خیر؟
ممنون

----------

*balot*,*Behnammohsen*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## keyhanava

باید اندازه پایه هاشو بگیری بدی برات با لیزر شابلون بزنن حدود 20 تومن میشه

----------

*balot*,*electrocom*,*mohammad313*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## protamir

> باید اندازه پایه هاشو بگیری بدی برات با لیزر شابلون بزنن حدود 20 تومن میشه


چه جنسی بهتر هست برای شابلون استفاده بشه که به مرور تغغیر حالت نده

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## keyhanava

> چه جنسی بهتر هست برای شابلون استفاده بشه که به مرور تغغیر حالت نده


اگر وسعت میرسه پلاتین جنسی باید باشه که قلع بهش نچسبه فقط میدونم با دستگاه لیزر درست میکنن
در همین حد میدونم اگر تحقیقاتت به جایی رسید مارو هم در جریان بزار

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## سای را

سلام . پک ویژ شابلون های بی جی ای برای تلوزیون ها دربازار موجوده

----------

*mohammad313*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*Taymazz*

----------


## adel_s51

سلام از شابلون صفر پنج یونیورسال استفاده کنید

----------

*mohammad313*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohammad313

کجا گیر میاد
فروشگاه خاصی اگه بلدین لطفا اطلاع بدین

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohammad313

دقیقا کجا گیر بیاد؟

----------


## Taymazz

> سلام . پک ویژ شابلون های بی جی ای برای تلوزیون ها دربازار موجوده


سلام . کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟؟

----------


## jafarttl

این شابلونها تو بازار معروف به شابلون مادر بورد تلوزیون هست وجنسشون هم استنلس استیله

----------

*optical*

----------


## farshid59

پاساژ امجد ابزار فروش ها دارن

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## electrocom

> باید اندازه پایه هاشو بگیری بدی برات با لیزر شابلون بزنن حدود 20 تومن میشه


سلام دوست عزیز
میخواستم بیشتر توضیح بدی در مورد ساخت شابلون. توسط لیزر کارها

----------

*amookhteh*

----------


## adel_s51

سلام شابلون صفر پنج یونیورسال استفاده کن

----------

